# [Access mit php] - Mehrere Tabellen aus Formular füllen - Syntax?



## alter_stier (4. September 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe mit Access eine DB angelegt (siehe Image) die ich über ein html-Formular und php abfragen kann. Weiterhin sind schon ein paar Daten in den Tabellen drin, sonst könnt ich ja nix abfragen. Jetzt habe ich ein weiteres Formular angelegt, mit dem ich dann die DB weiter füllen möchte. 
So, und wie schaut jetzt dazu dann die Syntax des SQL-Kommandos aus, wenn ich die Tabellen füllen möchte? Der INSERT....INTO ist mir schon bekannt, nur wie mache ich das wenn die Tabellen in Beziehung zu einander stehen? Evtl wäre auch ein Beispiel nicht schlecht da ich im Netz bisher immer nur Beispiele gefunden habe, in denen die DB nur aus einer Tabelle bestand.

alter_stier


----------



## Luzie (4. September 2005)

Hi

bist Du Dir wirklich sicher, ob Du so viele Tabelle brauchst?
Das nur am Rande. 

Das ganze automatisiert sich meines Wissen nicht. Du musst Daten in die Stammtabelle speichern, und dann... :-( 

Tja ... php und Access

über mySQL würde ich sage, hole Dir über mysql_insert_id(), also die aktuelle id des gerade gespeicherten Datenstatzes, um dann bestück damit die anderen Tabelle. 

In ASP und Access kann man dies über ein Recordset in ADO regeln, ob es dafür eine Anwendung für php gibt, weiss ich nicht. Mal im Manual nachschauen. 

Ansonsten kann man sich nach dem Speichern in die 1. Tabelle die max(id) über einen Select wieder auslesen lassen. Diese Sache ist aber eher nicht so sicher, da es sich um die zuletzt angelegt ID handelt und diese auch von jemand anderem sein könnte


----------



## alter_stier (5. September 2005)

Hm, danke Luzi, schade dass das nicht so einfach abläuft wie eine Abfrage. Mit dem Auslesen der ID und der doppelten Benutzung wäre nicht das Problem da die DB hauptsächlich abgefragt und nicht gefüttert werden soll.
Werde es also jetzt mal an der Eingabe weiterarbeiten. Ich habe die DB auch schon etwas komprimiert in einer Tabelle erstellt - problemlos beim Füllen.

alter_stier


----------

